# Foot Well Module fixed!



## bzliteyear (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi all,

My (new to me) 2010 BMW 135i was only a month old when the battery died. 
After changing the battery, ERROR messages popped up and many power switches stopped working including windows and convertible top. Although I read that this module was a frequent failure and BMWNA increased warranty to 10 yrs/150k, unfortunately I was past 10 years. 

At this point, I was down to limited two options:
1) BMW dealer - wanted $225 to diagnose, then $1,500 to $2k for parts plus labor, and with small chance to request BMW to cover
2) Ask indy to repair, $550 for parts, plus $150-300 to program the module(outsourced)

The best part is I found a BMW guru in Fremont with mobile service who was able to fix the EXISTING module $280.
So the bottom line is this guy FIXED my problems for a tiny amount - and now my indy will use him in future also!

Good luck to all - just wanted to share this great news in case anyone else had this problem. 

Patrick


----------

